# sesame seeds for goats?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone fed their goats Sesame Seeds? I only ask because Wash. State is deficient in Selenium and Copper.. i did look back at previous posts this summer RE: Bolus-ing with Copasure... but was just wondering if a little sesame seed with the grain would be a good additive like the BOSS I'm using? (also, I happen to have a big bag of them in the cupboard... hehe) 
Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no idea, but will bump this up for ya.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never checked the mineral content in Sesame Seeds but I've fed my goats sesame seed buns with no ill effects.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are supposed to be high in copper.


----------

